# OPFOR thread



## ao_sepia (Oct 16, 2020)

กองทัพบกไทยใช้รถถังหลัก Type 69-II จีนฝึกเป็นข้าศึกสมมุติ
					

Type 69-II Main Battle Tank of 22nd Cavalry Sqauadron, Cavalry School, Cavalry Center, Royal Thai Army as Ag...




					aagth1.blogspot.com
				



all T-69 II Royal Thai Army service in 22 cavalry battalion for OPFOR mission only!
T-69 II in this trained had less 7 T-69 II and had less 4-5 T-69 II with 105 mm modified from Norinco.T-69 II used new rubber tracks!


----------



## johnpalmer (Oct 22, 2020)

I can't understand what is the difference between the army and marines?


----------



## haze99 (Oct 23, 2020)

johnpalmer said:


> I can't understand what is the difference between the army and marines?



Typically,
Marines (or Naval Infantry) are troops that operate from naval vessels at sea, use helo's or amphibious transports to land on enemy beachheads/ports. An Army, soldiers take enemy enemy fortifications on land and sometimes work in conjunction with Marines.


----------



## johnpalmer (Oct 25, 2020)

johnpalmer said:


> I can't understand what is the difference between the army and marines? I also found this review  differencebtwn.com/difference-between-army-vs-marines


Thanks!


----------

